# Healthy question (dirt in eye)



## Caboose (Aug 14, 2013)

Is it ok if my tortoise had dirt in his eye


My Sulcata Michelangelo[TURTLE]
and my RedFoot Raphael [TURTLE]


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Healthy question*

Try to wash it out, . Let water run over it,it happens mine all the time

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Caboose (Aug 14, 2013)

*Healthy question*

He is sleeping now should i be worried and give him a rinse now or do it tomorrow morning when i do his daily soak


My Sulcata Michelangelo[TURTLE]
and my RedFoot Raphael [TURTLE]


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Healthy question*

How bad is it? are the eyes sticking together ? What kind of turtle is it. If its a boxie it should be ok

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Caboose (Aug 15, 2013)

*Healthy question*

It's a sulcata 


My Sulcata Michelangelo[TURTLE]
and my RedFoot Raphael [TURTLE]


----------



## Tom (Aug 15, 2013)

*RE: Healthy question*

I have a little hand held sprayer that I use regularly. Spraying their carapace several times a day with plain water is a good way to encourage smooth growth. I would have something like that on hand and use it to gently flush out the eyes if this a occurs again in the future.


----------



## Caboose (Aug 15, 2013)

What is a carapace and i have a sprayer. 


My Sulcata Michelangelo[TURTLE]
and my RedFoot Raphael [TURTLE]


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 15, 2013)

The shell.....you should be misting regularly. Keeping him moist is good so he does not pyramid.


----------

